# LG Flatron L222WS



## lg_help (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello everybody! :wave:
i need some help if u can spare it!

here is my problem:

the montor only displays the central part of the viewport, and the left and right side are cut off, and using the "auto" button on the monitor doesn't help

Graphic Card nVidia GeForce 8500 GT

so i hav to go to the nVidia Control panel and manually move the CRT screen position and them press Auto and he fixes it..until the next restart OR change the resolution to a lower one and then back to the one im talkin about "1680x1050"

i changed the graphic driver ..reinstalled the monitor ..same problem is there a fix? a patch a new driver? a better one or do these settings u talked about fix the problem? if so where can i find them so i can replace them ?

Someone geve a solution and said : 

---

Simply change your "Monitor" section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to look like this then restart your X server:

Section "Monitor"
Identifier "<YOU_HAVE_TO_USE_THE_IDENTIFIER_YOU_HAVE_IN_YOUR_XORG.CONF>"
Option "DPMS"
HorizSync 28-83
Modeline "1680x1050 at 60.0" 146.25 1680 1784 1960 2240 1050 1053 1059 1089 +hsync -vsync
Option "PreferredMode" "1680x1050 at 60.0"
VertRefresh 56-75
EndSection

---

problem is that i cant find this "xorg.conf" file ...im starting to think it s from Linux and i am using Windows XP SP2!

thats all :sigh:

Thank you.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
You could try here for a Driver and Install guide; scroll down to Monitor Driver for XP etc TFT/LCD...........
http://gb.lgservice.com/gcsc/b2c/hpi/main


http://uk.lge.com/support/support_lgeservice.jsp


----------



## lg_help (Jun 13, 2008)

I tryed that too ..hoping for a new/better driver but they have the same one available.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, have you tried the manual for instructions on how to adjust using the OSD?
Navigate and Download from here..........
http://uk.lge.com/support/support_lgeservice.jsp


----------



## lg_help (Jun 13, 2008)

using the OSD...

it only has instructions, common things...

problem remains ...

i have to exit the resolution ..reset it, press auto and voila! ..every time

i attached a prnt scrn with special settings(video card option) witch allow me to create a resolution....hopefully a right one ..but ..so many options :normal: ..maybe someone has a.. good idea!

once again the problem is that the mouse goes an inch to the left(and right) outside the screen leaving a trail, a line from the exit point all the way to the right side of the screen ....the CRT position is not right...

:4-dontkno


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
What do you mean by crt position? CRT is a Cathode Ray Tube.
What software is that screenshot of? It doesn't look like nVidia's Control Panel.


----------



## lg_help (Jun 13, 2008)

i mean... adjusting the CRT position helps, not moving the whole screen...from the monitor buttons.. 

im moving the "crt screen" from the Nvidia control panel>Adjust CRT screen position ..it s like moving the picture inside the screen ... i guess if u really know that the CRT screen adjustnemt is ..u should understand

and that prnt scrn is from the Nvidia Control Panel> Custom Resolutions ..so i thought since it has a lot of "extra" settings, i can make a better one.. 

i found something on another forum ..for Linux i think, some settings which apparently correct this problem ..but im not running Linux so i cant ..and that panel is one alternative


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
The "adjust CRT position" is for use on a CRT monitor. You have a LCD/TFT monitor.

Normally, you should be able to get your optimal resolution just by using XP's Display> Settings> Advanced tabs and selecting it from the drop down list.
Filling your screen, and positioning is also normally achieved by the controls on the monitor itself.

Does Device Manager recognise your monitor by name & number?


----------



## lg_help (Jun 13, 2008)

Device Manager recognises the monitor by name & number (LG L222W (Analog) ), no "s" as in L222WS like its written on the monitor BUT the same driver from their site "looks" the same way installed ..there is no driver with the final "s" .. i thint thats how its suposed to be cause theres nothing with an "s" :4-dontkno

i think the problem is "wrong modeline for LG Flatron L222WS"

aa, i donno if im allowed to do this ..but to better understand the problem please read this :

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/212018

Thanks!


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Have you tried a Factory Reset in OSD setup?
Ensured that in OSD Setup.... ARC is set to FULL?
Once you've achieved a perfect picture you can LOCK the OSD and it should retain those settings.


----------



## lg_help (Jun 13, 2008)

did that too.

problem remains.


----------



## 7331NeMiSiS (Jun 25, 2008)

I got the same problem .. big shaded line when the mouse moves to the side of screen .. when I play a game it seems like it acts sometimes on obejcts in the game. If this continues I'm definatly ditching the screen. Found in my ATI Controler than I can move it aswell ... and that that seems to solve the problem. I'm a unix Systems Engineer so I can tell you what the guy did on his unix. He was basically saying that the Vertical Synchronization was at 60Hz which is correct. But that the Horizontal Sync was done at 59.9Hz which he forcefully changed in the startup script.. This solved it for him. Tried forcing it in the catalyst drivers but no luck in windows. This is my first LG screen .. TBH i'm not impressed .. if LG doesn't come up with a quick fix/patch I'll definatly be telling my clients to stay away from LG wide screens.

Tried the OSD thing .. doesn't solve anything.


----------



## soundznice (Jul 11, 2008)

i have the same problem with this shaded horizontal line appearing on my lg monitor - i'm on xp and the only fix i found is to switch it to 59hz in the monitor properties and then the problem is gone 

At next startup i have the same problem so i have to switch back to 60hz 

The problem is always fixed when i do that but i would like to find a permanent fix for it

I will try to contact LG tech support but there website is not easy at all to find the tech support email or phone


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://uk.lge.com/support/support_lgeservice.jsp


----------



## ximke (Jul 14, 2008)

i too have a problem i have a new pc and when i turn on the screen it says power saving mode the button don't make the screen react what should i do
in the manual it says that it should go directly o the main support page ?

any help would be very appreciated


----------



## 7331NeMiSiS (Jun 25, 2008)

I've got a dirty phix for mine. I've found that if I move or shrink the display sometimes you'll get vertical lines across the entire screen but every 4/5 clicks of shrinking or moving the screen in the ATI Control Centre the screen would refresh and be line free. So I shrank, moved away Until I was happy I could see the entire screen and that It's centered. For most ppl I also had the problem that it would reset every time I would restart the computer so I saved the settings to a profile and set it so the profile to load every time I logon. Problem solved . Would be nice for LG to fix it properly tho. I'm sure you could do similar with profiles in NVIDIA's Control panel.


----------

